# Small lake question.



## Big_Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

I was thinking about using "magic water" to create a lake. I've never done this. (I'm intending to use one of their preformed lakes for now.) A few questions:

I'm going to place a couple of canoes on the lake. Should I just put them on the surface of the hardened lake, or set them in the resin as its' drying? Would I place them in in the resin immediately, or later before it's set?

How can I make ripples from the canoes, and small waves, or the rings that form after you throw a rock in the water?

Thanks!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Big Steve,
The lake on my layout was made with Magic Water......GREAT stuff to work with!! I recommend it highly.
I also used one of their pre-formed 'lakes' and it worked perfectly, no muss, no fuss.
I then used a Woodland Scenics product to make 'waves' and 'ripples' for my two canoes which have a flat bottom and were glued in place AFTER the Magic Water dried hard (about 48 hours @ 70 degrees).
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

The Woodland Scenics product is called Water Effects.
It works as advertised.
Bob


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

You can also use Modge podge at michaels arts and crafts and look on their web site they have 40% off coupins, save you some money.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Viperjim1,
Coincidently, Magic Water is a Michigan product and, believe me, it works beautifully.
Bob


----------



## Big_Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

Did you mean "Mod Podge?" The product description doesn't say anything about using it like Magic water, although it certainly looks like it would work. Have you used it? Do you need to stop pouring about 1/8 of an inch like other brands?

Thanks.



Viperjim1 said:


> You can also use Modge podge at michaels arts and crafts and look on their web site they have 40% off coupins, save you some money.


----------



## Big_Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks, good to know.



raleets said:


> Big Steve,
> The lake on my layout was made with Magic Water......GREAT stuff to work with!! I recommend it highly.
> I also used one of their pre-formed 'lakes' and it worked perfectly, no muss, no fuss.
> I then used a Woodland Scenics product to make 'waves' and 'ripples' for my two canoes which have a flat bottom and were glued in place AFTER the Magic Water dried hard (about 48 hours @ 70 degrees).
> ...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

In addition to the above ideas, artists products work well to create lakes / ponds / streams, etc.

I use Acrylic Gloss Medium for flat water, and acrylic gloss gel for ripples and waves. Both are available at any art or craft store (Michaels, AC Moore, Dick Blicks, etc.). They can be pricey, so use a coupon.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Take a look at this video. He is a member here and has an interesting way to do the ripples behind the boats. I think his name is Martin T.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2016)

I've used Mod Podge Gloss to create water on a couple of layouts. This is my current layout. The lake is right at the surface but looks like it has depth.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I favour at least two thin pours of finish quality epoxy. I cover the cured top layer with Mod Podge pourable acrylic gloss medium or I use a gel gloss medium. Turn the applicator for the thin top coat on its side and stipple the surface.

The epoxy can be dyed and you can add a very small amount of plaster of Paris powder to the batch to make it more turbid, as water usually is in nature.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Fascinating tutorial video. I'm amazed at how people come up with ideas to make things! I mean, who would ever think to use toilet paper to make water!? What artist looks at beach driftwood and makes a horse from it? 

Artists are amazing people! They see things differently from the rest of us.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

mesenteria said:


> I favour at least two thin pours of finish quality epoxy. I cover the cured top layer with Mod Podge pourable acrylic gloss medium or I use a gel gloss medium. Turn the applicator for the thin top coat on its side and stipple the surface.
> 
> The epoxy can be dyed and you can add a very small amount of plaster of Paris powder to the batch to make it more turbid, as water usually is in nature.


My word, those look real!! Outstanding!!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Bit of a swell on that pond Country Joe. Maybe it's something to do with the fish.

That looks very realistic Fire21.


----------



## Big_Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

Lots of good information here, thank you all very much.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

What Big_Steve said, very good information, thanks for posting.
Joe


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Bit of a swell on that pond Country Joe. Maybe it's something to do with the fish.
> 
> That looks very realistic Fire21.


It's always a windy day on my layout. There's a lake near my home and it looks like that on windy days. On calm days it's as smooth as glass. I prefer the swells more than calm water because it's just more interesting to me. Not better, just more interesting.


----------

